# Baritone 6 String Appreciation Thread



## hardvalve

I know this is 7-string.org., and and most folks play 7-8 and beyond. I have tried at length to play 7 strings, owned 2, and decided a 6 string Baritone is the way to go for me. I am a bit older, and just can't make the transition. This threads is for all the 6 String baritone guys out there. I am currently having a 6 string 28 5/8" headless built by Fretsongs. I will post pics with progress and when it is done. J-custom fixed bridge, EMG X 85 and 60 pickups. 1 piece Swamp Ash Body, Pau Ferro Neck with Ebony Board, and Carbon Fiber inserts.

Post your pics and Baritone info. Looking forward to some killer stuff.


----------



## scherzo1928

Got to love a good 6 string baritone. Here's mine






27.5" scale
Mahogany body
Sinker redwood top
7 piece flamedmaple / mahogany neck
macassar ebony board
Crunchlab-Liquifire combo
Graphtech acoustiphonic piezo thinger.
Tuned to drop B, sometimes drop A


----------



## hardvalve

scherzo1928 said:


> Got to love a good 6 string baritone. Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27.5" scale
> Mahogany body
> Sinker redwood top
> 7 piece flamedmaple / mahogany neck
> macassar ebony board
> Crunchlab-Liquifire combo
> Graphtech acoustiphonic piezo thinger.
> Tuned to drop B, sometimes drop A


 

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nag

nice thread idea 

I play a 7-string, I might consider an 8-string some day (mostly for the lulz, dunno) but I'm mainly a 6-string guy... I just prefer the sound of low tuned standard chords that you can do on a 6 tuned to B but not on a 7 tuned standard and I would definitely like to see more baritone 6-string production models.

Ibanez and Schecter use this pussy 26.5'' (u mad ?) scale, give me 27, 27.5 (Music Man) or 28 (Gibson) inches and then we can talk . I'm a string murderer because of my crazily corrosive sweat and Elixirs are the only strings that last longer than a week for me (serious), so the fact that they only have 56 or 68 (dafuq ?) for thickest gauges kinda prevents me from tuning as low as I want...


----------



## sibanez29

Here's my pisajunque that I made for myself. My favorite guitar ever (although I guess I am a little biased...)


----------



## MF_Kitten

I have one of these, and i love it. 30" scale, tuned to drop D at the moment, and it's super comfortable. Great bodyshape. it's a licensed copy of this guitar:


----------



## thraxil

I have one of these:




28.6" scale. Put extra heavy gauge strings on it and tune it in open G. The neck isn't as comfortable as some of my other guitars, but for low heavy stuff, it's a monster.


----------



## DarkRain93

6 string baritone guitars are so underrated, love em. At the moment I'm constructing a Short Scale Baritone Tele, really it's just a standard scale tele with higher gauge strings for B-B tuning but none the less going to be a baritone either way lol. Once its done I'll show you guys pics and shit, I'll put some of the work up as well.

Specs:
25.5 scale chinese made maple neck w/ reversed headstock(actually lefty neck), B-B tuning, Dunlop strings 56-13,passive EMG pickups (forgot which models), Green Humbucker Pickguard  , black custom painted body, black hardware: bridge(H), & fender tuning machines, roller string trees. Note all parts were ordered off of Ebay from bids dirt cheap.


----------



## Nag

DarkRain93 said:


> 25.5 scale chinese made maple neck



standard scale is epic fail (and that rhyme is just sublime) baritone guitars aren't just guitars tuned lower, they have an extended scale length that 1) supports lower tunings with the same gauges and 2) doesn't sound the same


----------



## DarkRain93

Its called short scale, sue me. I was planning to make different variations on the tele with different necks, 27 and 30" scales. Yeah it doesn't sound like a longer scale one but for me it serves a purpose of high harmonic registers , longer scale necks will provide more mid and low end harmonics.


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm looking into the possibility of getting a Strictly 7 six string baritone with a 30.2" scale. I've had one response so far.


----------



## abandonist

I love my Schecter Ultra VI.


----------



## bluffalo

I love my RG970xl. 
also love my RG1077xl.

Thinking about trying out a mushok prs.


----------



## abandonist

Having an Equilibrium custom built with a 30"-27" ff scale. 5 string tuned in 5ths with the 2 high strings doubled. Lace Deathbucker in the bridge and Drop n Gain in the neck. Teeth inlays on the 3 5 and 7.

I often wonder if people who get into 8 string guitars really just need a baritone 6 to get the job done.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MF_Kitten said:


>



Just did some searching on the OLP MM5.

Dammit you, I want it. Either the OLP or the Schecter C-VI


----------



## elrrek

The OLP MM5 is a cool guitar that does a great job for the amount of money it costs.

I sold mine to a friend recently and the plan was to replace it with a Danelectro baritone, and then the shop sold out of them and I was left with no 30 inch scale guitar for Bass VI style tuning  If I could find another one I would try and buy it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/211006-ngd-born-coop-raised-cage.html#post3180258







Gibson Buckethead LP Studio.

Body: Oversized Mahogany w/maple cap.
Neck: Mahogany
Fingerboard: Torrefied (baked) maple.
Scale: 27"
Inlays: Side dots only.
Tuners: Grover locking.
Bridge: ToM/Stopbar.
Pickups: Gibson 500T / 498R
Electronics: 1 vol, 1 tone (push-pull coil tapping), 3-way toggle, two arcade button killswitches. 

I keep it in B standard. I lurve it.


----------



## capoeiraesp

These are the only baritones I've ever owned and they were all damned good guitars. Alas, greater things came from their sale. 
I can't wait to get another multiscale built in 2 months time! Best of both worlds.


----------



## Vostre Roy

What is that first LTD? Looks pretty badass, can't recall what this is

And my contribution to this thread, La Baronne.

Specs:

- Telecaster®, Baritone 28 5/8"
- Right Handed Handed
- Maple Neck
- Ebony Fretboard
- 1 11/16" Nut Width
- Standard thin
- GD6150 (Gold Color) Frets
- Vintage Style (11/32") Tuner Ream
- 10-16" Compound Radius
- No inlays, side dots only
- GraphTech Black TUSQ XL


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Can't believe you guys forgot THIS.... SERIOUSLY!!! 


In all seriousness, I had a chance to play this beaut 5 times in my life, 3 times just noodling, 2 times borrowed for gigs, shit, it's just perfect....


----------



## Nag

Give me this in ANY other finish and I'm on it


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Need to get my hands on one of these!


----------



## no_dice

I have a PRS mushok that I love, tuned to drop G#, but I also have a Schecter C-VI tuned to drop D1, and I really find myself missing the high register, so I'm selling that one. Some people might only need 6 strings, but I feel I really do need more.


----------



## ZEBOV

rythmic_pulses said:


> Can't believe you guys forgot THIS.... SERIOUSLY!!!
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I had a chance to play this beaut 5 times in my life, 3 times just noodling, 2 times borrowed for gigs, shit, it's just perfect....



I wish this was easier to find


----------



## hardvalve

This thread is making me happy.


----------



## MF_Kitten

rythmic_pulses said:


> Can't believe you guys forgot THIS.... SERIOUSLY!!!
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I had a chance to play this beaut 5 times in my life, 3 times just noodling, 2 times borrowed for gigs, shit, it's just perfect....



I have wanted this guitar for so long, but i've never come across one. And now it's discontinued.


----------



## zilla

Have a prs se mushok and I LOVE it.


----------



## Kharem

The guys from Northlane here in Aus recorded their whole Discoveries album with one of the VB-400's, and use it live every show I think, maybe not now that they got some new gear, think Jon the guy that played the vb live got one of the 2012 baritone eclipse 7's. Made me want one like crazy because I was only playing 6's at the time and I wanted to move into G#-G kind of area without having to put massive strings on, but the more I played 7's the more I liked them so made the move to 7's instead. The dude at ET guitars near Sydney does a lot of custom stuff and I'm pretty sure he would do the katana that Josh plays in a baritone 6 version if anyone around aus is interested, only like 1700 for an amazing hand build guitar as well.


----------



## knuckle_head

herm . . . . site down. I'll be right back.


----------



## Abaddon9112

Not exactly a baritone, but I have an Ibanez RGD321 with the 26.5" scale. It's long enough I can tune it in F standard relatively comfortably, but I'd prefer something longer. 

I frickin love baritone 6s though. My ultimate quest is to build a Warmoth 28.625" scale with the Z body in alder. Lundgren M6 bridge pickup. Smells like pure win


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Grand Moff Tim said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/211006-ngd-born-coop-raised-cage.html#post3180258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibson Buckethead LP Studio.
> 
> Body: Oversized Mahogany w/maple cap.
> Neck: Mahogany
> Fingerboard: Torrefied (baked) maple.
> Scale: 27"
> Inlays: Side dots only.
> Tuners: Grover locking.
> Bridge: ToM/Stopbar.
> Pickups: Gibson 500T / 498R
> Electronics: 1 vol, 1 tone (push-pull coil tapping), 3-way toggle, two arcade button killswitches.
> 
> I keep it in B standard. I lurve it.




Atta' boy.

Drop C right now, still messing around with other tunings.


----------



## hardvalve

I love those Buckethead Gibsons. Very cool, and I really like the one with the white arcade buttons instead of the red ones. 26.5 is considered a baritone too I believe, but I decided to go with the 28 5/8 true baritone length. The 30" us just too long for me. Just glad to see a lot of baritone fans out there.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

rythmic_pulses said:


> Need to get my hands on one of these!



I've got my hands on one of those, in the Ghost Silver finish, and I love it! I keep it in drop-A, and it's the most versatile guitar I own. In fact, I'm gonna go play it right now!


----------



## MF_Kitten

knuckle_head said:


> herm . . . . site down. I'll be right back.



I gotta see this! Get it back up!


----------



## knuckle_head

One more time . . . .






The two Teles are thinline and 28.625s - still have the swamp ash one.

Lots going on in this photo - the P-bass (next to my now-gone Fender Performer) in back was my first 36" scale, and the mustang is the 22.5" scale. The green is nitro - my own refin job, matched to a green lego brick.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

I have and have had a couple different baritone 6ers. The first one is a black 90's reissue U2 tuned an octave lower than standard which has the 30" scale that I bought new in '99. I've also owned a green Dead On 67' which played and sounded amazing despite being a raging pile of crap. Those 30 inchers are nice and I think I prefer the A tuning over the octave lower tuning. I also own a Carvin DC135 that is tuned down to C and strung with D'addario Chromes and one of my offset single cuts that has an ALLPARTS baritone neck and is tuned to 5ths from low F. One of my favorite baritones yet though has been a Squier strat conversion I did. It's amazing what you can do with a $200 guitar and new neck.


----------



## MF_Kitten

knuckle_head said:


> One more time . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Teles are thinline and 28.625s - still have the swamp ash one.
> 
> Lots going on in this photo - the P-bass (next to my now-gone Fender Performer) in back was my first 36" scale, and the mustang is the 22.5" scale. The green is nitro - my own refin job, matched to a green lego brick.



I thought that bass was crazy long, and knowing it was you i figured it had to be some insane scale length! 

Are the tele necks warmoth or allparts or something, or did you make them, or what? i haven't heard of Fender releasing any such thing...

I so want to put together a baritone tele from "cheap" parts too... GuitarFetish bodies and necks and guitars and basses and everything makes me wanna spew money at it...


----------



## knuckle_head

MF_Kitten said:


> I thought that bass was crazy long, and knowing it was you i figured it had to be some insane scale length!
> 
> Are the tele necks warmoth or allparts or something, or did you make them, or what? i haven't heard of Fender releasing any such thing...
> 
> I so want to put together a baritone tele from "cheap" parts too... GuitarFetish bodies and necks and guitars and basses and everything makes me wanna spew money at it...



The bass dove like a skydiver - added all the additional length to the fret board and went 5 inline to boot. Don't try this at home. 

The black Tele is a chambered body with a Warmoth neck. The natural tele is a Warmoth body and a hand made neck. Even with Warmoth there is no doing this 'cheap'. It is, I must say, worth it. With the chambered bodies both bari's had bottom for days. I still have the natural one and hope never to be without it.


----------



## ESPImperium

(Old Pic) Changed pickups since then!


----------



## MF_Kitten

knuckle_head said:


> The bass dove like a skydiver - added all the additional length to the fret board and went 5 inline to boot. Don't try this at home.
> 
> The black Tele is a chambered body with a Warmoth neck. The natural tele is a Warmoth body and a hand made neck. Even with Warmoth there is no doing this 'cheap'. It is, I must say, worth it. With the chambered bodies both bari's had bottom for days. I still have the natural one and hope never to be without it.



I got a baritone neck made for my 7 string, and it was neck dive city. Sounded amazing, but it was indeed not very balanced. I'm having a new body made for it that will be hard to unbalance, by Tom Drinkwater there


----------



## Brill

Soon i will have a custom fluro green 30" 6 tuned to drop B0


----------



## kevdes93

CJLsky said:


> I've got my hands on one of those, in the Ghost Silver finish, and I love it! I keep it in drop-A, and it's the most versatile guitar I own. In fact, I'm gonna go play it right now!



ive got one too! i keep it G# standard


----------



## Aerospace274

I've got a Schecter Hellraiser C-VI that I've put a new nut on to take standard baritone strings instead of bass VI strings. 30" scale with EMG's tuned to A with some 14-68's. Sounds colossal.  Gone as low as G with these strings, never lost clarity!

I tune it to C with 13's when I'm not going subsonic.


----------



## joshuallen

I'm currently using an Ibanez RGD321, 26.5" scale. I was playing an LTD (see capoeriaesp's pic above, since I sold that one to him) which was 27". I used to try to put stupid heavy strings on the LTD, but I'm finding much more comfort with lighter strings and tuning not quite so low on this scale. Still love the boom I get without killing my hands.


----------



## Abaddon9112

Aerospace274 said:


> I've got a Schecter Hellraiser C-VI that I've put a new nut on to take standard baritone strings instead of bass VI strings. 30" scale with EMG's tuned to A with some 14-68's. Sounds colossal.  Gone as low as G with these strings, never lost clarity!
> 
> I tune it to C with 13's when I'm not going subsonic.




I just found out about these things and I'm GASing after one like crazy now. They look so easy to convert into a heavy metal monster. I want to get a nice clear low F like an eight string without actually having an eight string and I think these 30" scale bass VI things are one way to go. The Hellraiser C-VI seems to be the only one that has the pickup close enough to the bridge that you could make it sound like a normal guitar though...


----------



## Azathoth43

One day I'll get this put together:






'80's Kramer American Pacer
28 5/8" Baritone conversion neck with canary fretboard and SS frets.


----------



## Larrikin666

I just picked up a 28.5" scale Steinberger Demon like the one mentioned earlier. I expect that scale length to feel VERY different, but it's still extremely comfortable even with my baby hands. I totally expect to attempt using thinner gauge strings, but the 13-68 sets that came with the guitar feel awesome in A standard.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Grand Moff Tim said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/211006-ngd-born-coop-raised-cage.html#post3180258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibson Buckethead LP Studio.
> 
> Body: Oversized Mahogany w/maple cap.
> Neck: Mahogany
> Fingerboard: Torrefied (baked) maple.
> Scale: 27"
> Inlays: Side dots only.
> Tuners: Grover locking.
> Bridge: ToM/Stopbar.
> Pickups: Gibson 500T / 498R
> Electronics: 1 vol, 1 tone (push-pull coil tapping), 3-way toggle, two arcade button killswitches.
> 
> I keep it in B standard. I lurve it.


Someone's a Buckethead fan...


----------



## ESPImperium

A few new pics of mine:


----------



## Brill

ESPImperium said:


> A few new pics of mine:



Whats it like to play? Whats the lowest youve tuned it to, and what was it like at the low tuning?


----------



## Aerospace274

Pics of me and my bari!


----------



## abandonist

abandonist said:


> I often wonder if people who get into 8 string guitars really just need a baritone 6 to get the job done.



After grabbing an 8 on a whim, I can say with certainty that, at least in my case, this is completely wrong.


----------



## Aerospace274

Yeah, I have a both a 30" 8 and a 30" 6 but rarely can I ever swap them out for eachother, even in the same tuning. Extra strings really change the dynamics of how you play in my experience.


----------



## Given To Fly

I have only recently played a baritone 6 (both an electric and an acoustic) and I really like them! The sound is tight and clear while putting a new perspective on basic things like open position chords. 

Personally, a baritone 6 wouldn't be able to replace my 8 string. But after playing the baritones, I wish my 8 string's scale length was longer than 27". I think Meshuggah got it right with the 29"-30" scale lengths.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

The first three 8 strings that I made were 30 inchers. They were actually designed to be more like the NS Stick than a standard 8 string guitar and the extra length definitely helped with the bass tones. 

Has anyone here other than me had any experience with acoustic or acoustic electric bari's?


----------



## zilla

Loxodrome said:


> Whats it like to play? Whats the lowest youve tuned it to, and what was it like at the low tuning?



I have a prs baritone and i love it.

I've only tuned down to B, but i think you could take it much lower.

I have 13-59 strings on there and for me it's "just right" when I tune to C and a little bit on the loose side when i go to B.

pickups are meh. not great, but not bad. I replaced the bridge pup with an duncan alternative 8 and love it.

I also have the stock tuners and nut on there and I haven't had any tuning issues.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Tom Drinkwater said:


> The first three 8 strings that I made were 30 inchers. They were actually designed to be more like the NS Stick than a standard 8 string guitar and the extra length definitely helped with the bass tones.
> 
> Has anyone here other than me had any experience with acoustic or acoustic electric bari's?



I have an acoustic tuned with Savarez contra bass nylon strings. Basically made to tune a 25.5" scale acoustic down an octave. The hilarious thing is that it sounds perfect, and has perfect tension, with the only restriction being the size of the body. It could be brighter on the low E, but that would ruin the round smooth double bass tone 

It's still not a baritone though, even though it's tuned like one.


----------



## abandonist

Tom Drinkwater said:


> The first three 8 strings that I made were 30 inchers. They were actually designed to be more like the NS Stick than a standard 8 string guitar and the extra length definitely helped with the bass tones.
> 
> Has anyone here other than me had any experience with acoustic or acoustic electric bari's?



Right here! I have that Ovation Baritone. Out of all my acoustics (3) it gets the most play. It's just sounds HUGE.


----------



## SirMyghin

Seeing as this is the baritone guitar thread. Can someone explain to me why long scale guitars or 'baritone' guitars are always posted in the ERG section. They have the exact same range as a regular guitar, undoubtedly identical. Lower tuning does nothing to augment range (should you choose to apply it).

I expect some good answers from all these long scale enthusiasts.


----------



## BoredomKills

SirMyghin said:


> Seeing as this is the baritone guitar thread. Can someone explain to me why long scale guitars or 'baritone' guitars are always posted in the ERG section. They have the exact same range as a regular guitar, undoubtedly identical. Lower tuning does nothing to augment range (should you choose to apply it).
> 
> I expect some good answers from all these long scale enthusiasts.




*Extended Range Guitars* Welcome to everyone from ERG.com. Eight, Nine, _Baritone_ and beyond discussion here.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

> I have an acoustic tuned with Savarez contra bass nylon strings. Basically made to tune a 25.5" scale acoustic down an octave. The hilarious thing is that it sounds perfect, and has perfect tension, with the only restriction being the size of the body. It could be brighter on the low E, but that would ruin the round smooth double bass tone
> 
> It's still not a baritone though, even though it's tuned like one.


 
VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Right here! I have that Ovation Baritone. Out of all my acoustics (3) it gets the most play. It's just sounds HUGE. [


 
Cool! I've spent some time on an Ovation, great guitars. 

I got the chance to mess around with a Taylor baritone 8 string a year ago, not bad. I've also had the pleasure of playing some Veillette acoustic electrics but I'd prefer the full on acoustic.


----------



## SirMyghin

BoredomKills said:


> *Extended Range Guitars* Welcome to everyone from ERG.com. Eight, Nine, _Baritone_ and beyond discussion here.




Still isn't an extended range guitar though


----------



## abandonist

Tuning down is extending the range of a normal guitar. It's at the expense of some high notes, but it's undoubtedly extended. Why are you splitting semantic hairs?

For example, where do I discuss my Bass VI? Bass forum? It's not exactly a bass. Regular guitar? Surely not. ERG? Seems the most fitting...


----------



## SirMyghin

^^

By definition extended means more. You are not extending range by down tuning, you are keeping the range exactly the same, but translating it lower. Adding frets is extending you range, adding strings is extending your range, but down tuning, is not (some slight argument can be me for drop tuning, fifths tuning, etc, but that is neither here nor there). My D standard guitar does not have more range than my E standard tuned guitar. It just has slightly different note availability (you can't say you are extending the range 'at a cost' of the exact same amount of notes )

Need to get me a nice long scale, tune to A maybe. Maybe a BFR 'baritone' will scratch that itch.


----------



## abandonist

Like I said, semantics.


----------



## scherzo1928

a) nobody is saying baritones are extended range instruments. They get posted here, because the forum section description includes baritones.

b) this is only the 9978974th time this argument has popped, been flexed at and been deemed false.

Back on topic, I'm thinking of making myself a new 6 string baritone, this time with 28+" scale and brighter woods than on the previous one. Not that I don't like it's sound, it's one of my all time favs, I'm just looking for something to spice things up a bit.


----------



## Konfyouzd

abandonist said:


> I often wonder if people who get into 8 string guitars really just need a baritone 6 to get the job done.





Not this guy...


----------



## Konfyouzd

SirMyghin said:


> ^^
> 
> By definition extended means more. You are not extending range by down tuning, you are keeping the range exactly the same, but translating it lower. Adding frets is extending you range, adding strings is extending your range, but down tuning, is not (some slight argument can be me for drop tuning, fifths tuning, etc, but that is neither here nor there). My D standard guitar does not have more range than my E standard tuned guitar. It just has slightly different note availability (you can't say you are extending the range 'at a cost' of the exact same amount of notes )
> 
> Need to get me a nice long scale, tune to A maybe. Maybe a BFR 'baritone' will scratch that itch.


DROP tuning is extending the range by like 2 notes... Downtuning is migrating the same range, like you said...

EDIT: 'd by Scherzo--thank you.


----------



## hardvalve

I started this to be about Baritone guitars, and the description for the forum said this was the place. I started it. There are plenty of threads about great 7-8 and strings and beyond. This is for 6 string Baritone guitars, as that is what I am interested in. Please post more, enjoyed all the pics so far.

On a better note, my Baritone from Fretsongs is moving along nicely. He had a stash of flamed Black Korina and are going with that for the body. The hardware from J-Custom just came in, and the EMG-X pickups are on their way with all the other hardware. The Pau Ferro neck wood looks great too. Excited about this, and finally get a baritone that is well made, and can go on the road in adverse condition.


----------



## hardvalve

No more Baritone pics or stories? ????


----------



## ihunda

Great thread, here's mine:












It's an Epiphone Baritone Les Paul, 27.75 scale, maple top, mahogany body, maple neck, currently with BKP aftermath. I am using a DROP B tuning for Black Label Society style riffing


----------



## ESPImperium

Loxodrome said:


> Whats it like to play? Whats the lowest youve tuned it to, and what was it like at the low tuning?



Its great, Ive been down to drop Ab, anything lower than that and my rig mushes out!

It plays like a propper guitar, the 28.1" (???) scale really make the guitar. However with pickupos i dont go for high gain ones as i feel anything more than a good mid powered bridge and a vintage neck would kill the tone of it. Its a really ballanced instrument in tone and weight.

Its one of my 3 go-to guitars.

People give the PRS SEs shit for being crap, i give them shit because they are too good. On par with ant ESP LTD Deuluxe or Gibson Les Paul Studio id say!


----------



## ForThisGift

I came across a _NEARLY_ MINT Ibanez MMM1 at a local music store this weekend. Sadly, I paid nearly as much for one in much worse condition not knowing how soon I would find another. But if anyone is on the hunt, I can give you the details. 

Save for a few minor blemishes it looked to be in new condition. I don't think the store really knows what they have, because a lot of places I called when I was looking for mine said they could never hold onto them long enough. 



P.S. here is mine!
















I put a set of Dominions in it and tuned it to drop A. It is a bit battleworn, but still plays like a dream.


----------



## Schizo Sapiens

SirMyghin said:


> Can someone explain to me why long scale guitars or 'baritone' guitars are always posted in the ERG section.



I guess the reason is practical. Baritones are specific kind of guitar. If baritone threads were located in "six-string" subforum then anyone who's interested in baritones would have to skip through countless "standard guitar" threads (and there will be 100X more of them than baritone ones) to find what he wants.

Of course, baritones are not necessarily extented range instruments, but in this case convenience of SS.org users is more important than semantic accuracy.

Also, ERG subforum is not very crowded, so there's no harm in having occasional baritone thread here.


----------



## hardvalve

Let's some more Baritones!!!!


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Well Schecter also makes a 30" baritone. I love Schecter!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They also make a 26.5 baritone, and are going to release a 2nd one soon.


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Yup. I'm probably going to sell my Hellraiser seven string for the Blackjack SLS C-1 EX 26.5" baritone. I am tired of the thick neck on my seven string and especially the Floyd rose!


----------



## Metal Guitarist

I don't like the feel of a guitar with a scale over 27.5".


----------



## Metal Guitarist

I am new to the djent style and also baritones. Does anybody here play djent on a baritone or does anybody know any artists who do?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Use the edit button. Don't spam like that.


----------



## celticelk

MF_Kitten said:


> I have an acoustic tuned with Savarez contra bass nylon strings. Basically made to tune a 25.5" scale acoustic down an octave. The hilarious thing is that it sounds perfect, and has perfect tension, with the only restriction being the size of the body. It could be brighter on the low E, but that would ruin the round smooth double bass tone
> 
> It's still not a baritone though, even though it's tuned like one.



More details plz! I thought those strings were meant for a 750 mm/30" scale length instrument - are you only tuning down to B, or are you going the full octave and just dealing with the difference in tension? And can we haz clips?


----------



## ben_hurt

Anyone else see the proguitarshop demo of the hagstrom baritone hollowbody? Looks and sounds great, IMO. Had I not just ordered two 8 strings, I would be all over that thing. Must save up...


----------



## celticelk

^^^ Yeah, I'd already committed to a 7-string build when I found out that PGS had them. Definitely high on my buy-next list.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I own and play a bunch of 7's, and even an 8, but I have short little sausage fingers so a 6-string baritone is very appealing to me. I only own one at the moment, an Epiphone Robb Flynn signature Love/Death baritone V, but that is moreso because I can't find many that look or feel right for me, not because I don't want more of them.


----------



## elrrek

MF_Kitten said:


> I have an acoustic tuned with Savarez contra bass nylon strings. Basically made to tune a 25.5" scale acoustic down an octave. The hilarious thing is that it sounds perfect, and has perfect tension, with the only restriction being the size of the body. It could be brighter on the low E, but that would ruin the round smooth double bass tone
> 
> It's still not a baritone though, even though it's tuned like one.



2nd call for more information about this!


----------



## MF_Kitten

celticelk said:


> More details plz! I thought those strings were meant for a 750 mm/30" scale length instrument - are you only tuning down to B, or are you going the full octave and just dealing with the difference in tension? And can we haz clips?



They make two types: one set made for use on a 25.5" scale instrument, and one made for 30" scale instrument. I got the former, and it worked perfectly. They aren't too fun to put on though, and my low E mysteriously started unwindingby the tuner, and was ruined. So now i need a plan B for this acoustic


----------



## FireInside

Here's my contribution:














ESP LTD VB-400:
27" scale with a Blackout in the bridge and Emg 85 in the neck.


----------



## elrrek

MF_Kitten said:


> They make two types: one set made for use on a 25.5" scale instrument, and one made for 30" scale instrument. I got the former, and it worked perfectly. They aren't too fun to put on though, and my low E mysteriously started unwindingby the tuner, and was ruined. So now i need a plan B for this acoustic



Thanks for the answer MF, PM'd.


----------



## idunno

Heres one I made for a good friend of mine. Its 27 inches tuned to A standard. BKP bucker sized p 90s hipshot hardware all the fun stuff.


----------



## Fsilva

Here´s mine Daemoness Annihilation Baritone V











And her sister from a different "mother"


Ran Custom Baritone


----------



## ZEBOV

Metal Guitarist said:


> I am new to the djent style and also baritones. Does anybody here play djent on a baritone or does anybody know any artists who do?



No artists djent on a baritone 6, 7, 8, or 9. They all use 25.5" scales.


----------



## ZEBOV

ZEBOV said:


> I'm looking into the possibility of getting a Strictly 7 six string baritone with a 30.2" scale. I've had one response so far.



After being asked what tunings I'm likely to use in a 30.2" scale 6 string, Strictly 7 stopped all communication with me, so fuck them.


----------



## mphsc

call someone else... What up dude.


----------



## sniperfreak223

idunno said:


> Heres one I made for a good friend of mine. Its 27 inches tuned to A standard. BKP bucker sized p 90s hipshot hardware all the fun stuff.


 That thing is SWEET!!! I would play the hell out of that thing, even though it would look a little out of place in my rack full of BC Riches.


----------



## indreku

I still have my cherry red ltd VB-300 what I bought back in 2002, love the guitar to death, I its currently in modified open G and sadly it doesn't get played as much(currently main band guitar is a schecter 006 BJ in drop G). Also use to own a MHB-200 as a back up guitar, was a bit of a disappointment(thou it was a stock guitar with emg hz and shit, but the fret work was also bit sad).
Played with other few baritones in my life and have to say they work well for me. I have a schecter 8 string with a 26,5 and it is a different type of playing and sound and music, baritones are basic yet more homey. 

As of scale length 27 would be top for me because I have small hands and anything above that would be to much of stress.

I truly would like to try a schecter C-VI and for my band buy the new schecter SLS C1 EX (my band mate plays an old schecter blackjack C-1 EX - really nice guitar)


----------



## DarkRain93

Short Scale Mofo


----------



## toolucy

I'm deciding between a baritone or an 8-string right now, and reading the posts makes me more interested in picking up a baritone. I think it's because of my small hands that I'm hesitant on going 8. Anyone care to share more experiences between playing the two?


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

Abaddon9112 said:


> Not exactly a baritone, but I have an Ibanez RGD321 with the 26.5" scale. It's long enough I can tune it in F standard relatively comfortably, but I'd prefer something longer.
> 
> I frickin love baritone 6s though. My ultimate quest is to build a Warmoth 28.625" scale with the Z body in alder. Lundgren M6 bridge pickup. Smells like pure win



Smells? Imagine it'll sound!


----------



## donsimon

This is my Steinberger Transcale


----------



## donsimon

And my BC Rich which i now have sold


----------



## Hallic

abandonist said:


> Having an Equilibrium custom built with a 30"-27" ff scale. 5 string tuned in 5ths with the 2 high strings doubled. Lace Deathbucker in the bridge and Drop n Gain in the neck. Teeth inlays on the 3 5 and 7.
> 
> I often wonder if people who get into 8 string guitars really just need a baritone 6 to get the job done.



pics?


----------



## sniperfreak223

donsimon said:


> And my BC Rich which i now have sold



Damn, if you hadn't already sold that I would have gladly taken it off your hands, been wanting a baritone BC Rich for years.


----------



## hardvalve

Let's see some more!!! That BC Rich is sick.


----------



## Enter Paradox

Hi guys, just not wanting to revive old unrelated threads so can I ask here instead ?

Need pickup recommendations for my MMM1 Mushok. Currently strung with D'Addarios 7 string set, minus 1  and tuned Drop A#/Drop B mostly.

Upon researching I've found mentions of Aftermath/Cold Sweat, Dominions, D-Sonic, Painkiller sets among others.

The tones I would go for: newer In Flames & Gojira rhythms, Katatonia leads, Tesseract cleans


----------



## Walterson

This is my home built ergonomic 6 String Baritone, scale length is 27". It is setup with a set of Strings from 12-54 (wound "G" String) and tuned from C to c. I dig it a lot....


----------



## Nemonic

I am interested in this:
Agile Argus 630 Nat Ash 3S - RondoMusic.com
I guess it will be incredible, you can have great and very special tones with it. And BareKnuckle offers single coils.


----------



## elrrek

I just won this on ebay in the UK. I've not got it yet but this is going to be E-E (Octave down) and later on I think I'll switch the bridge to something a bit more "intonate-able" 

Looking forward to this arriving.


----------



## DarkRain93

Fuck, I think Ibanez stopped making the 6 string RGD, god damn it, its hard to find a decent stock baritone available on the market without spending so much money for a custom. I don't mind having to detune standard 6 string guitars but a baritone would fuckin' help.


----------



## ghostred7

This is the bari I have (not my actual axe...but product pic. Gotta take new pix)





Schecter Vault - SCORPION TRIBAL (2002)SCORPION TRIBAL (2002) - Schecter Guitar Research

I love it...was my 1st lower-range axe.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Nemonic said:


> I am interested in this:
> Agile Argus 630 Nat Ash 3S - RondoMusic.com
> I guess it will be incredible, you can have great and very special tones with it. And BareKnuckle offers single coils.



Hmmm add a black pickguard and some humbuckers. Profit


----------



## Anatoth Derek

My twins. Lisbeth is the black one and Ellie is white one. Both of them have duncan Jazz/distortions in them right now. 27.5" scale. Badass to the max. Sadly Ellie is looking for a new home. I am in the middle of another build myself right now. Ill post pictures when its done


----------



## thebunfather

My contribution: Yamaha AES520D6 

Only 26.25" scale. Sounds great with the stock Yamaha pickups, though. Unfortunately, since I've switched to 7's and 8's, I really don't play it anymore.


----------



## sleightest

Metal Guitarist said:


> I am new to the djent style and also baritones. Does anybody here play djent on a baritone or does anybody know any artists who do?


I do!
I believe Petey G from red Seas fire plays on baritone 6's sometimes. I think they kick ass for Djent because the neck is narrow and a lot easier for me to riff on. Just my 2cents


----------



## ZEBOV

BUMP!
Come on! Post some more baritones, peeps!


----------



## hardvalve

Anatoth Derek said:


> My twins. Lisbeth is the black one and Ellie is white one. Both of them have duncan Jazz/distortions in them right now. 27.5" scale. Badass to the max. Sadly Ellie is looking for a new home. I am in the middle of another build myself right now. Ill post pictures when its done



How much is "Ellie"? PM me if this is violating any "spam" rules.


----------



## Genji

This is my baby, a Mayones Setius Baritone. Purchased it for my Post-Metal Band. I really had some luck, as my uncle has his summer-residence in Poland, so i got it for a very good price thanks to the weak zloty (around 800$ I think). Unfortunately right now we changed to a C#-tuning and out of convenience im playing a Cort Moscato I at the moment (which is by the way a rather funny but also really, really great guitar and much more worth than its price! Just really ugly ). Still I really love the mayones very much and I'm doing a lot of homerecording with it. Only flaw is, that i went a bit over the top with the Pick-Up Configuration, when I ordered it. Dont really need the single coil and dont really like the P-Rail though the P90 in it sounds really great. Well, you have to learn from your expierences. ^^


----------



## Anatoth Derek

hardvalve said:


> How much is "Ellie"? PM me if this is violating any "spam" rules.


Ellie found a new home actually. A few weeks back now. She is with Adam of Angels now


----------



## hardvalve

Let's see some more, still waiting on mine to be finished. Will post when it arrives.


----------



## Rap Hat

These are my 2 baritone sixers. Not as fancy as what some of you guys have, but they do the job well.

Top one is an Agile AL627 Semi-Custom. 27" scale, "none more black" setup (black flame finish, black hardware, black binding, ebony fretboard, no inlays, wide neck). Tuned to drop-A with 13-62 strings. It's a heavy beast, but with the tone to match. Stock pickups have a surprising "grind" which is great for sludge, enough so that I'm keeping them in.

Bottom one is the SS.org cheap baritone of choice, the PRS Mushok SE (27.7" scale, mahogany body, maple neck, ebony fretboard). I love this guitar, it honestly holds up well against my USA PRS CE22. Light, easy to play, and classy looking. I did some small mods to it to make it better: tuners were replaced with locking Grovers on the 5 treble strings and a non-locking Grover on the lowest, bridge pickup was replaced with a Dimarzio DSonic with bar towards neck. I keep it in drop-F# tuning (so lowww) using 15-68 Elixir strings; lighter tension gives me a less muddy tone, while being super easy to play and decidedly not-floppy. 
A side note: the DSonic is the perfect pickup for this guitar. I can go from thick fuzzy sludge to djent with the change of a patch, and it handles volume adjustments so well.

My next baritone purchase is probably going to be a 30" scale of some sort. The Agile Harm is tempting with it's ash body and semi-hollow setup.


----------



## Vostre Roy

I freaking love that PRS, been gasing for one for a while...

Might pull the trigger for a new baritone next week, stay tuned

EDIT: Trigger has been pulled sooner than planned. Expect a NGD next week or the one after

Teaser (not actual picture of the one coming, I'll post some once I get it):


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

thraxil said:


> I have one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28.6" scale. Put extra heavy gauge strings on it and tune it in open G. The neck isn't as comfortable as some of my other guitars, but for low heavy stuff, it's a monster.



How are the bridges on these? they look like they can't be adjusted well o.o


----------



## hardvalve

Genji said:


> This is my baby, a Mayones Setius Baritone. Purchased it for my Post-Metal Band. I really had some luck, as my uncle has his summer-residence in Poland, so i got it for a very good price thanks to the weak zloty (around 800$ I think). Unfortunately right now we changed to a C#-tuning and out of convenience im playing a Cort Moscato I at the moment (which is by the way a rather funny but also really, really great guitar and much more worth than its price! Just really ugly ). Still I really love the mayones very much and I'm doing a lot of homerecording with it. Only flaw is, that i went a bit over the top with the Pick-Up Configuration, when I ordered it. Dont really need the single coil and dont really like the P-Rail though the P90 in it sounds really great. Well, you have to learn from your expierences. ^^



Well I will help you break even and give you 800.00 for it.....Just sayin'...


----------



## Larrikin666

FromTheMausoleum said:


> How are the bridges on these? they look like they can't be adjusted well o.o




I was worried about the same thing until I got mine. You can make any adjustment you want. It's not intuitive by looking at it at first. The action on mine is exception, and the intonation is perfect.


----------



## hardvalve

Larrikin666 said:


> I was worried about the same thing until I got mine. You can make any adjustment you want. It's not intuitive by looking at it at first. The action on mine is exception, and the intonation is perfect.



I had the same concern. I wish they had a more traditional shape in the Baritone. Not a fan of that shape.


----------



## 27InchScale

I live and breathe 7 strings, but i am quite fond of my new Ibby RG470XL.


----------



## LeAdEr

Beautiful...someday i want to own one of these


----------



## dryhumor

28" scale, 24 frets. Same overall length as a normal LP.


----------



## lucasreis

I really wish I could buy a bari. 

I currently have a normal 6 string and a 7 string, but I would also like to add a bari and an 8 for extreme awesomeness completion or whatever lol 

But here in São Paulo I just can't find baritones, they're virtually non-existant here. If you ask employees in music stores they don't even know what a ....ing baritone guitar is... it pisses me off. The selection of seven and eight strings is really dire as well, people here are close-minded as hell. 

My father is in the US now for a trip and he'll probably bring an 8 string for me, I tried searching for some baris as well but they were expensive and I can't really pay for one right now, but I really want to buy that PRS Mushok down the road sometime.


----------



## Eisenbass

lucasreis said:


> I really wish I could buy a bari.
> 
> I currently have a normal 6 string and a 7 string, but I would also like to add a bari and an 8 for extreme awesomeness completion or whatever lol
> 
> But here in São Paulo I just can't find baritones, they're virtually non-existant here. If you ask employees in music stores they don't even know what a ....ing baritone guitar is... it pisses me off. The selection of seven and eight strings is really dire as well, people here are close-minded as hell.
> 
> My father is in the US now for a trip and he'll probably bring an 8 string for me, I tried searching for some baris as well but they were expensive and I can't really pay for one right now, but I really want to buy that PRS Mushok down the road sometime.



Yeah...I really know how that feels...but, in fact, I've seen some Fender Blacktop (I think that's the name of the series...) been sold here! In fact, it was quite unexpensive (something around R$2000,00-ish)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

dryhumor said:


>



Did you... Did you call that guitar... Vagina..?

What is this, I don't even...

Beautiful Vagina btw!


----------



## hardvalve

POST MORE!!!


----------



## Brill

new guitar. Not technically mine yet, but i thought i show you people what will be mine in a week!


----------



## LeAdEr

Isn´t it a 30" scale? I think you can go really low with this baby


----------



## Brill

LeAdEr said:


> Isn´t it a 30" scale? I think you can go really low with this baby



Yeah, 30 inches of pure ....! Thinking E1 standard for now, but might go as low as B0 standard.


----------



## sonicwarrior

Here is my baritone:


----------



## Chris O

Here's mine - it's for sale! Great guitar...I just don't use it enough to keep around...





I have a few Ibby RGD's too...


----------



## snaredrum

hi guys - first post, new guitar day!

(forgive the instagram)


----------



## hardvalve

Let's see some more!!!


----------



## hardvalve

sonicwarrior said:


> Here is my baritone:



That looks amazing....MORE INFO PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Question, how low can you tune a 6 string baritone with a 27" scale before you start running into intonation problems?


----------



## Dayn

Carl Kolchak said:


> Question, how low can you tune a 6 string baritone with a 27" scale before you start running into intonation problems?


The number of strings is irrelevant. The determining factors are: string gauge; desired tension; and saddle adjustments.

I can get intonation as perfect as a guitar can get down to a bass's low E with a Circle K .090, and I still have room to move my saddle back. But trying that with a D'Addario .080, I ran into problems; string wasn't flexible enough and I couldn't move the saddle back far enough.


----------



## projectjetfire

I seriously am gassing a MMM1 right now.. but can I find one for sale in the UK? No.. Other problem is, I have no cash for one either.. Shit balls...


----------



## sonicwarrior

hardvalve said:


> That looks amazing....MORE INFO PLEASE!!!!



Let's see:

- It's a Basslab
- Hardware is from ETS
- 27,01"
- 26 frets
- Tuned to BEADBF#
- PU's are from Lace Alumitone: Deathbucker and Single Coil
- One master volume with mute on pull, one tone with split on pull, 3 way PU selector switch (neck, neck + bridge, bridger)
- The material is synthetic with carbon in it (see the FAQ at the Basslab page for more info)
- It's completely hollow (the neck also) which means it's extremely lightweight and the acoustic sound is pretty loud. In fact I often practice without using an amp but for that I prefer using the green Basslab in standard tuning.
- It has the best ergonomics of all the guitars I've played so far. E.g. my right arm can rest relaxed on the body and I have no problems accessing the highest frets

The downside is the build quality. I had to return it after I first got it to have the orange strip redone as I felt it's border and there have been several other spots with quality issues. Most of them have been mended but some are still there. As much as I like Basslab this sucks totally and the guitars are not exactly cheap. I'd like to have another Basslab but that keeps me from getting another one. The green one had a better quality but I wanted to have a green-black sunburst and got only black sparkles instead of a seamless sunburst. Basslab simply sucks with more interesting finishes it seems.

Edit: The case is a custom order. Normally they come in a gigbag which is not suited for a headless guitar and therefore way to big. I returned the gig bag for the green Basslab and asked for a case. As I have been satisfied with the one I got I ordered the baritone directly with a case. Made me sleep better regarding shipping knowing how parcel services handle packages.


----------



## ratm2020

Here is mine:





NGD Here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...2698-ngd-prs-baritone-now-vintage-cherry.html

Lots of cool guitars in this thread, wish i saw this sooner!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Does mine count?


----------



## Erockomania

ThePhilosopher said:


> Does mine count?



That is the most extreme fan I've seen. Was it difficult to adapt to?

Nice guitar!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Not really.


----------



## LeAdEr

This is my Baby, sorry for the bad picture quality  But it sounds like Hell


----------



## capoeiraesp

Erockomania said:


> That is the most extreme fan I've seen. Was it difficult to adapt to?
> 
> Nice guitar!



How do you access the upper frets?


----------



## Runander

Loxodrome said:


> new guitar. Not technically mine yet, but i thought i show you people what will be mine in a week!



It looks sooo beautiful  Question: Since that one comes factory tuned a whole frigging octave below standard with bloody .90 strings in the bottom, how will it react if you put lighter strings on it and tune it in Bb standard?


----------



## Brill

Runander said:


> It looks sooo beautiful  Question: Since that one comes factory tuned a whole frigging octave below standard with bloody .90 strings in the bottom, how will it react if you put lighter strings on it and tune it in Bb standard?



It comes with a .90 of a sort of Hybrid bass set (its really weird, but its meant to be more like a short scale bass, like the bass VI). I've put a set like this on ( .030 .042 .042 .054 .064 .080) I've got it tuned to F standard. The .80 isn't where i'd like it, but the rest is nice, really nice. Bb would be a nice place for the guitar with a set like (.017 .030 .042 .042 .054 .064)


----------



## shaggydogJV

That's my EBMM Silhouette Bass. 30" scale length meant to be tuned E-E with .020s, but I've got her set up in drop F with 016 .021 .028 .039 .053 .070 set of strings.


----------



## yellowv

I used to have this one.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

thebunfather said:


> My contribution: Yamaha AES520D6
> 
> Only 26.25" scale. Sounds great with the stock Yamaha pickups, though. Unfortunately, since I've switched to 7's and 8's, I really don't play it anymore.


I've always loved the AES series, and those Drop 6 models in particular...I wish I wasn't all broke and stuff, I would definitely take 'er off your hands.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Azathoth43 said:


> One day I'll get this put together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '80's Kramer American Pacer
> 28 5/8" Baritone conversion neck with canary fretboard and SS frets.



I love this. That is all.


----------



## hardvalve

Bumping this for some more cool pictures.


----------



## Vostre Roy

hardvalve said:


> Bumping this for some more cool pictures.


 
Ask and ya shall receive! I realised that I never posted a picture of my Hagstrom Viking Baritone, so here it is. I shall take a picture of both my baritone once I actually reminds me to do it lol


----------



## TemjinStrife




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

My soon to be done baritone V build by VinAxe Guitars, a Dutch luthier.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Well crap guys, I love both that freaking classy Schecter and that mean looking bari-Rhoads.

This thread continue to deliver


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Vostre Roy said:


> Well crap guys, I love both that freaking classy Schecter and that mean looking bari-Rhoads.
> 
> This thread continue to deliver



Actually is King V, but I renamed it a Spectral V because of the colours. 

But thanks, it does look killer!


----------



## Vostre Roy

YJGB said:


> Actually is King V, but I renamed it a Spectral V because of the colours.


 
At first, I saw it as a Rhoads. Then I realised it was a King V. But for some reason, when I wrote my comment, I stayed with the Rhoads. I need more coffee ahaha

Anyway, it looks killer man


----------



## sifi2112

great job ... love the neck woods !


----------



## sifi2112

Walterson said:


> This is my home built ergonomic 6 String Baritone, scale length is 27". It is setup with a set of Strings from 12-54 (wound "G" String) and tuned from C to c. I dig it a lot....


My above comment was referring to this btw ... lol


----------



## XeoFLCL

Now this is my kinda thread 




The two main guitars right here, my PRS SE Mike Mushok and my Douglas Ceti 627. Both have Seymour Duncan JBs in the bridge and the Douglas has a GFS Crunchy PAT in the neck with a coil tap for each. Kind of tempted to put the same setup in my PRS with 2 switches, but I might just toggle switch tap the neck pickup once I replace it on my PRS. I don't find myself using the tapped bridge pickup often, as I always switch to neck or mid on H/S for clean playing.


As for my next buy...




I want one. My only gripe though is I'd prefer an ebony fretboard aswell, but for 500 dollars I guess beggars can't be choosers.


_Can anyone tell I have a thing for sunburst finishes, by the way?_


----------



## XeoFLCL

Hope I don't make anyone angry with this bump, but I'm not about to make a new thread to talk about my newly arisen GAS 

So, just when I thought I was satisfied after getting my Mike Mushok sig about a month ago now, this has to hit the market
Electric Guitars RG - RGIB6 Iron Label | Ibanez guitars

Okay, so maybe I've been out of the loop with ibanez since I got my SIR27FD, but I'm a total sucker for the tuxedo look, and this one just has me hardcore GASing because it's so beautiful. Has anyone gotten one yet? I need to see this model with a JB/59 set in white right now. 

I'm not really a big fan of the rosewood fretboard though, was hoping since Ibanez finally decided to start using ebony that they'd put ebony on the newer iron labels.. Oh well, I can still dig it.


----------



## FantasyMetal

Here's my delicious JP6 BFR Baritone in Amethyst Burst!


----------



## insanebassninja

Were are you guys buying yours am having a hard time finding a 27" 6 string Baritone? O well Am getting a 8 string 27" scale that should do the job am guessing.


----------



## G-Varbanov

Two guys with Bucketheads so far. Scoot!


----------



## lucasreis

Runander said:


> It looks sooo beautiful  Question: Since that one comes factory tuned a whole frigging octave below standard with bloody .90 strings in the bottom, how will it react if you put lighter strings on it and tune it in Bb standard?



Which Schecter model is this one ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bumparoony. 

Anyone ever tried the Ibanez AX110XL? It looks very nice from what I can see.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> My soon to be done baritone V build by VinAxe Guitars, a Dutch luthier.



It's a bummer this is never going to happen.


----------



## littlemurph7976

XeoFLCL said:


> Now this is my kinda thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two main guitars right here, my PRS SE Mike Mushok and my Douglas Ceti 627. Both have Seymour Duncan JBs in the bridge and the Douglas has a GFS Crunchy PAT in the neck with a coil tap for each. Kind of tempted to put the same setup in my PRS with 2 switches, but I might just toggle switch tap the neck pickup once I replace it on my PRS. I don't find myself using the tapped bridge pickup often, as I always switch to neck or mid on H/S for clean playing.
> 
> 
> As for my next buy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one. My only gripe though is I'd prefer an ebony fretboard aswell, but for 500 dollars I guess beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> 
> _Can anyone tell I have a thing for sunburst finishes, by the way?_


Holy shit am I jealous of you, two of the guitars I want most in this world! 

How is that Douglas? I'm really very seriously tempted to throw caution to the wind and get one shipped over to the UK just because of how cheap it is. I seriously love the look of that thing and it would be absolutely perfect for modding, assuming its a decent enough build in the first place. 


Oh, and just to counter how jealous I am of you guitars, I own one of those Blacktops  I shall take pics if I have the time!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

sifi2112 said:


> My above comment was referring to this btw ... lol



Hory sh*t that look's amazing. Home built?!


----------



## Sturmi

My first post here 

My first guitar that i made for myself resently:






28" scale
Wenge/Maple/Wenge bolt-on neck
Pau Ferro fretboard
Maple body with (limed)Oak top
Locking tuners
EMG 81+60
Toggle/vol/vol/tone
Brass bridge, designed by me
Graphtech saddles and nut
Danish oil finishing

Going to do new bridge as now it's too far back, other than that it turned out very well and sounds really tight and clear (currently drop Ab with 14-68, need to make another in 30" for that F..)


----------



## sniperfreak223

Given the sudden proliferation of 8-strings in my rack, the baritones have taken a bit of a backseat lately, with one exception: this gal.






BC Rich Special Edition Baritone Bich. 30" scale, with an EMG 85 in the bridge. I have it strung 17-28-38-48-60-80 and tuned EADGBE, one octave down from standard guitar tuning.


----------



## coffeeflush

Glad to join the baritone family
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/269975-ngd-fretless-baritone-content.html


----------



## vehy

just got this: 






32 inch scale tuned to E-E with 98-22 strings from Kalium.


----------



## patata

vehy said:


> just got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 inch scale tuned to E-E with 98-22 strings from Kalium.



please post a video!


----------



## DeKay

What is that!?


----------



## Vostre Roy

DeKay said:


> What is that!?



EGC based on a serie 1, you can see his guitar on that page, at the bottom

Models | Electrical Guitar Company


----------



## XeoFLCL

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bumparoony.
> 
> Anyone ever tried the Ibanez AX110XL? It looks very nice from what I can see.


Sorry for the month late response, but yeah I owned one at a point. It's a nice guitar, but has alot of cons:
first, single humbucker. Doesn't sound too bad at first but I feel it eliminates one of the most important points of having a baritone, that being the distinctive tone of a baritone neck pickup. Granted, this can be EASILY fixed with a router and a little bit of effort.
Second, it has massive neckdive. _massive_ neckdive. This can also be worked around by moving the strap button from the upper horn to where the neck joint is, but it'll still be a bit neck heavy unless you put weights on your strap or something.
Third, the finish, like any oil finish, tends to wear extremely quick.

The shape is also either a love it or hate it thing, and I didn't really dig it. The good news is it makes a great platform for crazy modding, like if you want to add a single coil to the neck or something. The action on mine was pretty good, and there was no issues besides what I mentioned.


----------



## Progbusters

Titan set on my Schecter C1ex


----------



## hardvalve

Been awhile, let's see some more baritones. Since Fretsong screwed mine up so badly,might as well see some others.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nothing special except to me.....first one I've ever owned, grabbed it a few weeks ago. Locking tuners, SD Custom in the bridge, tuned to open C for heavy rhythm stuff and Devy action. I've got some Blackouts on the way that are gonna go in here. Fantastic guitar for the money, especially used.


----------



## Meximelt

Progbusters said:


> Titan set on my Schecter C1ex



How does that set sound in there? Especially the neck pickup.


----------



## PERP

Please re-direct me if I'm in the wrong spot, but I was curious if anyone had any experience/input with either Lace Drop and Gains or BKP Black Dogs in a baritone. Obviously I'd like to spend $100 less but if the BKP's are that good (I've owned SD's mostly and some Lace gear as of late but never owned a BKP) I'd really like to try the Black Dog set. I'm going for a fairly tight, organic, mid output sound and it seems, from research only, that these two would fit the bill. Thoughts?

Edit: They're going in an Epiphone LP Baritone that I will post pics of when I receive it!


----------



## hardvalve

PERP said:


> Please re-direct me if I'm in the wrong spot, but I was curious if anyone had any experience/input with either Lace Drop and Gains or BKP Black Dogs in a baritone. Obviously I'd like to spend $100 less but if the BKP's are that good (I've owned SD's mostly and some Lace gear as of late but never owned a BKP) I'd really like to try the Black Dog set. I'm going for a fairly tight, organic, mid output sound and it seems, from research only, that these two would fit the bill. Thoughts?
> 
> Edit: They're going in an Epiphone LP Baritone that I will post pics of when I receive it!



The Lace and Black Dogs are 2 totally different pickups. The Lace are higher gain, and the Black Dogs are more of a traditional PAF styled pickup. What kind of music are you playing? The Black Dogs will be more versatile, doing cleans and classic tones, along with handling high gain stuff. The Laces will excel at modern tones, and lower tunings, but not as well for cleans and lower gain stuff. The BKP stuff is nice, but pretty pricey. Just my .02.


----------



## PERP

I'm playing black/death/sludge stuff i suppose but I've been steering away from heavy saturated sounds. I'm just looking for just past crunch but before hi-gain, if that makes sense. I have Alumitones in my Carvin TL60 (DB in bridge, single coil neck) and they've been absolutely stellar. I honestly might just go with another set of Alumitones. I really want to try some BKPs though...


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Trying to get up to speed as to what's out there atm. I'm looking for a baritone that can handle E Standard (one octave lower), with passives, and a TOM bridge. Ideally, I'd like to keep the price under $600. The PRS MM seems like a good choice but I was wondering if there may be a better option? Tone-wise, I'm looking for something that can do hi-gain doom.


----------



## CudBucket

The tele baritones look great. Who says baritone guitars have to be metal?


----------



## Carl Kolchak

I was thinking of maybe trying an Ibanez SRC6 Crossover 6-String bass/baritone guitar. The stock tuning is E,B,G,D,A,E, but was wondering if they can be tuned to E standard E,A,D,G,B,E, w/o any intonation probs.


----------



## chassless

I've tried the schecter hellraiser baritone, it's tuned by default at E (octave lower) and it sounds pretty sexy and chunky unplugged. Personally i had a little rough time getting used to the 30" scale. Though it comes with EMG's, you might find a used one in your price range, or one whose pickups have already been switched to passives.


----------



## Meximelt

Carl Kolchak said:


> I was thinking of maybe trying an Ibanez SRC6 Crossover 6-String bass/baritone guitar. The stock tuning is E,B,G,D,A,E, but was wondering if they can be tuned to E standard E,A,D,G,B,E, w/o any intonation probs.



the stock tuning is E standard, just down an octave, which is what you're looking for correct? you wrote its factory tuning from high to low, but you wrote what you were looking for from low to high.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Meximelt said:


> the stock tuning is E standard, just down an octave, which is what you're looking for correct? you wrote its factory tuning from high to low, but you wrote what you were looking for from low to high.



LMFAO! I just noticed!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I'm tempted to give the Pawn Shop Bass VI a try.


----------



## Erockomania

Grabbed this Ibanez RGIB6 28" as a workhorse studio guitar for the bands that come in trying to record really low tunings with Les Pauls and Strats, lol. Very pleasantly surprised! Swapped out the EMGs for a Nazgul/Sentient set.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Are baritone 6s good for playing in drop B without having rediculous thick gauges? Im thinking 27"


----------



## Erockomania

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Are baritone 6s good for playing in drop B without having rediculous thick gauges? Im thinking 27"



Drop B is ok in standard scale. Much below that is hard to intonate.

26.5" is perfect for drop A, Ab and would sound awesome in drop B as well.


----------



## rockskate4x

I like drop B with 12-56 on 24.75, although it is definitely best with a wound third. A baritone would make it sound nice and tight, and maybe you could get away with something like 11-52 sans wound third


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Erockomania said:


> Grabbed this Ibanez RGIB6 28" as a workhorse studio guitar for the bands that come in trying to record really low tunings with Les Pauls and Strats, lol. Very pleasantly surprised! Swapped out the EMGs for a Nazgul/Sentient set.



What was it about those pups that made you go with them for the lower tunings?


----------



## sniperfreak223

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Are baritone 6s good for playing in drop B without having rediculous thick gauges? Im thinking 27"



Robb Flynn from Machine Head uses 27" scale guitars, and they play almost exclusively in C#/Drop B, and IIRC he uses 10-52's for Drop B on that scale length.


----------



## ben_hurt

I've played Drop C in a 24" scale and a 27" scale... both sounded great. I've seen drop A on an american-made strat sound devastating. Really, I like the longer scale length for comfort reasons, but the tension/string gauge issue is really up to the player.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

My Baritones  Gotta get more of dat 27.7" scale length in the world.


----------



## Fretless

Got my new 30" 6.


----------



## ToneLab

Damn! What is that?!?


----------



## Nag

Haven't opened this thread in a long time... well I'm still a sad panda.

Here's what I want :
1) 26.5" or 27" scale
2) floyd rose tremolo
3) not bolt-on

seems like all manufacturers will combine 2 of those specs together, but never all three


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LTD EC-401B + Floyd Rose FRX?


----------



## Nag

I checked the FRX out and oh my god, i'd rather save up for a custom guitar than getting this thing  . but thanks for the input 

I just rant about that because, come on, is it so hard to take a soloist and add an inch to it ?


----------



## Fretless

ToneLab said:


> Damn! What is that?!?



I have a friend out here in west Houston that builds instruments, and this was what I asked him to build me


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Got that Ibby SRC6 and am really digging it. It was a 30" scale 6 string baritone I was wanting all this time but just didn't know it. Really glad I found this thread. It helped me make (finally) the right NGD decision.


----------



## thrsher

jeff kisel (carvin) just posted on his page about baritone scale preference of 6ers


----------



## ben_hurt

Just got my 30" 6 and holy crap do I love it. I'm still adjusting to the size and my idiotic tuning, but it's pretty much exactly what I needed.


----------



## sartorious

thrsher said:


> jeff kisel (carvin) just posted on his page about baritone scale preference of 6ers



I saw that a wee bit ago and commented. Maybe this should have its own thread to draw attention? I don't want to steal your post glory, so I'll leave it to you. The current fervor is for 26.5" or 27".


----------



## thrsher

sartorious said:


> I saw that a wee bit ago and commented. Maybe this should have its own thread to draw attention? I don't want to steal your post glory, so I'll leave it to you. The current fervor is for 26.5" or 27".



i made one in the 6 string forum


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bumping this thread for a question or two...

Anyone tried the Hagstrom Viking Baritone? I'm quite interested in it, but I'm curious about the stock pickups. Can the bridge pickup handle the low tunings without getting muddy or mushy? I don't wanna go through the hassle of trying to swap pickups in a semi-hollow.  The Viking Baritone just looks so appealing and has some specs I quite like.


----------



## PERP

Forgot to post a picture after I got my Epiphone LP Baritone. Was a little beat up when I bought it but she growls! Duncan Distortion in the bridge and a Sentient in the neck.


----------



## coffeeflush

Fretless said:


> I have a friend out here in west Houston that builds instruments, and this was what I asked him to build me



More info on the fretless please
How is the finger board treating you ? 
I have one with metal fingerboard but thinking to go with ebony on next one, hence wondering. 

And how does the bass pickup sound on it ?


----------



## Vostre Roy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bumping this thread for a question or two...
> 
> Anyone tried the Hagstrom Viking Baritone? I'm quite interested in it, but I'm curious about the stock pickups. Can the bridge pickup handle the low tunings without getting muddy or mushy? I don't wanna go through the hassle of trying to swap pickups in a semi-hollow.  The Viking Baritone just looks so appealing and has some specs I quite like.



Depends of the style of music you intend to play. I find that mine handle the low B quite well when used for clean or low gain application. For high-gain, I,d say that the pickups themselves ain't bad, but since its a semi-hollow construction, it tends to feedback quite easily.

I've used mine for a while, but it didn't meet my need in the end, though its a great guitar for the price. Feels like I'm a dwarf when I pick it up, so damn huge lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I had a feeling it would feed back, but nothing some foam can't help remedy. The body isn't nitro so it shouldn't cause any harm. I kinda like that feedback because it gives you some cool effects if you can actually 'tame' it. 

Both it and the PRS Mushok have my ideal specs for a baritone, but there's something about the Hagstrom I _really_ want.


----------



## Fretless

coffeeflush said:


> More info on the fretless please
> How is the finger board treating you ?
> I have one with metal fingerboard but thinking to go with ebony on next one, hence wondering.
> 
> And how does the bass pickup sound on it ?



The bocote fingerboard feels absolutely amazing. It's easily my favorite fingerboard that I have tries so far. The only pickup not designed for a bass on this was the hot rails, and all 3 pickups sound absolutely amazing together. Especially since I put switching options in order to select each coil of each pickup independently. Tonewise it is really more of an overall jazz kind of sound, but it fits well in any mix I have put it in.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had a feeling it would feed back, but nothing some foam can't help remedy. The body isn't nitro so it shouldn't cause any harm. I kinda like that feedback because it gives you some cool effects if you can actually 'tame' it.
> 
> Both it and the PRS Mushok have my ideal specs for a baritone, but there's something about the Hagstrom I _really_ want.



I've nearly bought a prs Mushok on several occasions. They play soooooooo well. The only reason I havn't is because my variax suits all of my guitar needs, and I'm trying to buy more analog mastering gear. (which I am almost done doing for the time being). The viking does look pretty awesome. I bet it sounds like a baritone Gretsch would, which imo would be epic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well if I grab one and feedback becomes an issue, I'll probably make some DIY plugs with some EVA foam or even go the even lazier route with gaffer tape.  

If the pickups become a problem, I'll probably just man up and do a pickup swap, as well as getting rid of the tone pots like I usually do. 

That, or just forget about the semi-hollow completely and just get a Mushok since it's somewhat similar to what I want.


----------



## Neilzord

Showing my Appreciation too! I love my 26.5" 6 String. The perfect scale length IMO! Not too big to stretch around but still that bit of extra space for my big hands when you get up high and the added tension is great! 






Better pictures here : https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## gogolXmogol

has anyone played the esp viper baritone?


----------



## hardvalve

I will be ordering a Carvin/Kiesel baritone headless soon. 27" scale, like what I originally wanted from Fretsong, before I got ripped off by him. Glad someone is making these now, and anxious to get one made to my specs.

Matte black

Black Korina body

Black Korina neck

Ebony board

SS medium jumbo frets

Luminlay inlays

Chambered

Emg 57/66 pickups.


----------



## PunchLine

Vostre Roy said:


> What is that first LTD? Looks pretty badass, can't recall what this is
> 
> And my contribution to this thread, La Baronne.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> - Telecaster®, Baritone 28 5/8"
> - Right Handed Handed
> - Maple Neck
> - Ebony Fretboard
> - 1 11/16" Nut Width
> - Standard thin
> - GD6150 (Gold Color) Frets
> - Vintage Style (11/32") Tuner Ream
> - 10-16" Compound Radius
> - No inlays, side dots only
> - GraphTech Black TUSQ XL



This is a custom-made guitar I assume, correct? It looks fantastic! Any recordings made with it?


----------



## Vostre Roy

PunchLine said:


> This is a custom-made guitar I assume, correct? It looks fantastic! Any recordings made with it?



Hey sorry for the late response, just saw your question

Its a Warmoth Baritone conversion neck on a cheap eBay body. Plays well but weight a ton and a half lol

Thanks for your comment mate! I don't have any decent clips yet but I'm working on finding a way to demo my amps and stuff so at some point I'll have some. Don't hold your breath though


----------



## StefanWest

Does anybody have any suggestions or strings for a 27" Scale Bari for Drop A?
I know I've posted on another threat here so I apologize.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StefanWest said:


> Does anybody have any suggestions or strings for a 27" Scale Bari for Drop A?
> I know I've posted on another threat here so I apologize.


depends on price. if you want a cheap one, you can't go wrong with agile, ltd, or a prs mike mushok.


----------



## Bearitone

Agile. 
God they’re good for the money. If i could swing it i’d get a semi custom from agile


----------



## Grindspine

I have an old 25.5" B.C. Rich import Virgin tuned down to B with 13-59 strings on it. I have a couple of seven stringers tuned to A, but this is my B to B baritone tuned sixer...

I bought it from an eBay seller in 2004 for $115 shipped. The prior owner had massacred a Floyd bridge and nut install, leaving a chunk of wood missing from the body and another from the neck. The plan was to gank the EMG pickups and sell the guitar body to my drummer. When he could not get me the last $50, he just gave the guitar back to me.

I have revamped it three times. I have built up parts of the missing wood with layers of wood putty, replaced the bridge with a Gotoh licensed Floyd, and 18 volt modded the EMG pickups that were in it. 

This most recent revamp had a professional fret touch-up, installation of EMG 81x and 60x pickups, and the addition of an EMG SPC tone control. The thing is a fine tuned sleeper monster of a guitar now!


----------

